# img tag broken in IE but not firefox?



## tnik (Aug 3, 2003)

```
<td bgcolor="#FFFFFF" align="right">
              <img src="images/leavesb.gif" alt="design" width="69" height="100%"></td>
```
for some reason, the above code will work fine in firefox, but not IE. If I change the height to a pixel definition, it works fine but the percentage makes it choke. website is www.magnoliamachine.com

I'm just editing the code that the boss had made up many moons ago, trying to give it a lil bit of a facelift. any help is greatly appriciated


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah IE can't handle percentages like that. Try using CSS for percentage in IE.







[/TD]


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

width="69"

69 what? pixels? percents? inches?


----------



## Boylett (Dec 23, 2006)

On its own it means pixels.


----------

